# I keep losing my wireless connection



## ScarletRose (Dec 8, 2007)

My internet works great! until my brother trys to connect his PS3 to the internet, the internet is not detected on his PS3 saying "no access point", when he trys ti test his signal, my signal stops working on the laptop, then after 20 minutes of refreshing, unpluging, etc. it finally works again, then the same thing happens over again, I'm ready to throw his PS3 out the window.(I would if it didn't cost $500 :1angel: ) my wireless is a Linksys


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

When your Internet is working, let's see this:

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Taters101 (Jun 13, 2008)

i have the exact same problem as scarlet can anyone help me?
i would really appreciate it thanks.


----------



## TWEETY76 (Aug 28, 2010)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Thomas>IPCONFIG / ALL

Error: unrecognized or incomplete command line.

USAGE:
ipconfig [/allcompartments] [/? | /all |
/renew [adapter] | /release [adapter] |
/renew6 [adapter] | /release6 [adapter] |
/flushdns | /displaydns | /registerdns |
/showclassid adapter |
/setclassid adapter [classid] ]

where
adapter Connection name
(wildcard characters * and ? allowed, see examples)

Options:
/? Display this help message
/all Display full configuration information.
/allcompartments Display information for all compartments.
/release Release the IPv4 address for the specified adapter.
/release6 Release the IPv6 address for the specified adapter.
/renew Renew the IPv4 address for the specified adapter.
/renew6 Renew the IPv6 address for the specified adapter.
/flushdns Purges the DNS Resolver cache.
/registerdns Refreshes all DHCP leases and re-registers DNS names
/displaydns Display the contents of the DNS Resolver Cache.
/showclassid Displays all the dhcp class IDs allowed for adapter.
/setclassid Modifies the dhcp class id.

The default is to display only the IP address, subnet mask and
default gateway for each adapter bound to TCP/IP.

For Release and Renew, if no adapter name is specified, then the IP address
leases for all adapters bound to TCP/IP will be released or renewed.

For Setclassid, if no ClassId is specified, then the ClassId is removed.

Examples:
> ipconfig ... Show information
> ipconfig /all ... Show detailed information
> ipconfig /renew ... renew all adapters
> ipconfig /renew EL* ... renew any connection that has its
name starting with EL
> ipconfig /release *Con* ... release all matching connections,
eg. "Local Area Connection 1" or
"Local Area Connection 2"
> ipconfig /allcompartments ... Show information about all
compartments
> ipconfig /allcompartments /all ... Show detailed information about all
compartments

C:\Users\Thomas>


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

TWEETY76...If you need help, pls. start your own Thread, this is more than 2 year old Thread, therefore it is now *Closed*!


TWEETY76 said:


> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
> Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> C:\Users\Thomas>IPCONFIG / ALL
> ...


----------

